# Bo and Hanbo



## Ronnin (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello all. I'm making my own, I have oak for the material, my question is what's the diameter, and thickness of the Hanbo, and Bo. Thanks !!


----------



## benkyoka (Feb 24, 2008)

The kukishin ryu bo and hanbo have specific diameters of '8 bu'.


----------



## Ronnin (Feb 24, 2008)

a lot of companies that make staff weapons are using Hickory. Is this better than Oak ?


----------



## Ronnin (Feb 24, 2008)

benkyoka said:


> The kukishin ryu bo and hanbo have specific diameters of '8 bu'.


what is the measurement of a bu ?


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Mar 23, 2012)

oke is better for hanbo and bo


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Mar 23, 2012)

bu  it short but make drew out the sound  to say short bo  i understand it i get pick my spelling alot


----------



## Sanke (Mar 23, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> bu  it short but make drew out the sound  to say short bo  i understand it i get pick my spelling alot



Are you saying that 'bu' was meant to be written 'bo' and was a mistake? I'm really not sure what you're saying. 

For the record though, bu is a measurement, it's apparently about 3mm/0.1". 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 24, 2012)

No, Billy, Sanke is right, the term was meant to be "bu". It's a measurement of length, one tenth of a sun, which is one tenth of a shaku (which is about a foot), leaving one bu as about 3mm as stated.


----------



## Kevin Geaslin (Mar 24, 2012)

For a bo, I'll only use the best white oak from Japan - I take no chances. But for a hanbo, I've been using the same dowel rod from Walmart for the past 10 years. Sand it down a little bit, and get some sweat and oil into the wood, it'll take a beating.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Mar 24, 2012)

what ever but  still the hanbo more then 6 foot easy  care in open  but i like woond weapons


----------



## The Last Legionary (Mar 24, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> what ever but  still the hanbo more then 6 foot easy  care in open  but i like woond weapons



I like weapons that wound too. They aren't meant to tickle.

Or, were you saying you like wood because it's easy to care for?

Have you ever thought about getting some schooling?


----------



## The Last Legionary (Mar 24, 2012)

billy,

You list your rank as this:
first degree balt black shodan

First of all, what's a "balt"? Did you mean "belt"?

Why would a ninja use any rank at all, considering that at the time Kano developed the belt system, Ninja's were pretty much extinct, and historically never used it?

Who awarded you that rank? 

Do you have a photo or scan of the actual certificate that shows you earned the rank?

Who taught you?

Did you learn from an actual person, in person?

Or, did you learn from video and books?

These are very simple questions, none of which should be a problem when they have over 20 years experience like you claim.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 24, 2012)

Why make your own? Is there something you don't care for about the ones you can buy?


----------

